# Urdu, Hindi: Oxford Dictionary websites closed



## MonsieurGonzalito

Friends,

Bad news for Urdu and Hindi learners (especially Urdu, where there is a dearth of good Urdu-to-English resources).
Oxford Dictionaries has decided to shut down its dictionaries websites.
This is not a temporary, maintenance move, but a permanent one. They have decided to charge access to their database.

I liked the Urdu dictionary very much because it was concise and was normally on point with short or one-word definitions.
Also, it rendered the Urdu words with just the right amount of diacritics.

Anyway, tough life.  

This also means that all "odfordictionary ..." links provided in this forum will be broken.


----------

